# Direct rendering with ATI Radeon Mobility IGP 320M

## Scudzey

Well i have tried everything that i can find on the fourms to try and get this working.

I have updated to Xfree 4.3.0 and have gotten the radeon driver to work with it.

My /etc/X11/XF86Config file looks like this:

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     

    Load   "extmod"

    Load   "fbdevhw"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "record"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "compaq"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "USB Mice"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option   "Buttons" "5"

 EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Laptop Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

# Selection for normal use

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon U1"

    VendorName   "ATI"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

    BoardName "Mobility U1"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# Selection for movie playing

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier "ATI Radeon U1"

#   Driver "radeon"

#   BoardName "Mobility U1"

#   VideoRam 65536

#   ChipId 0x4242

#   Option "AGPMode" "4"

#   Option "noaccel"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon U1"

    Monitor     "Laptop Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode   0666

Endsection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USB Mice" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

This is my XFree86.0.log :

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 April 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 15 07:23:48 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Laptop Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Radeon U1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mice"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "compaq"

(**) XKB: model: "compaq"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,cab2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,7010 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10b9,5237 card 103c,002a rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10b9,5451 card 103c,002a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10b9,1533 card 10b9,1533 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10b9,5457 card 103c,002a rev 00 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1217,6972 card 1c01,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10b9,5229 card 103c,002a rev c4 class 01,01,fa hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10b9,7101 card 103c,002a rev 00 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 100b,0020 card 103c,002a rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,4337 card 103c,002a rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0300000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd4000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xd3ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0005000 from 0xd0005fff to 0xd0004fff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0004fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0004fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0004fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0004fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0004fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337" (ChipID = 0x4337)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0300000

(II) RADEON(0): Video RAM override, using 65536 kB instead of 65536 kB

(**) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: QDI141X1LH03            

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=31 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=13300

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 771 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0004fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on IGP320/330/340/350 integrated chips

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mice: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) USB Mice: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(**) USB Mice: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mice: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mice: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mice" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) USB Mice: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

And when i run glxinfo I get:

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

Any one have/had the same problem and a possible solution with it?

Any help would be greatly apreciated.

----------

## xmit

I have to set "DefaultDepth 16" in etc/X11/XF86Config, otherwise direct rendering won't be enabled.

----------

## 3vilinside

Hello!

I have an IGP 340M on a HP Pavilion ze4294 but the kernel won't detect agpgart. How did you manage to solve this problem? I can't get the radeon drivers to work without the agpgart support?

Thankfully for any help...

----------

## xmit

I compiled /dev/agpgart support into the kernel with the Intel I830M option.

----------

## 3vilinside

Well I did exactly the same but the kernel won't detect the agpgart... Anyone else with some suggestions? My problem is even worse - the radeon drivers won't work (since the agpgart isn't detected)

I followed every advice found on the forum up to now (emerge xfree 4.3.0, recompile kernel, emerge xfree-drm) but still it's not working as it should   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dberkholz

Take a look through this and see if it helps any.  I got my Radeon Mobility M6 working with xfree-drm.

----------

## tunah

 *Quote:*   

> http://mozilla.mirror.pacific.net.au/releases/mozilla1.4a/src/mozilla-source-1.4a.tar.bz2

 

Unfortunately this is an entirely different beast. There are no, repeat, no, linux drivers for the AGP chipset/bridge. You absolutely must have these (in kernel or modules, not part of xfree) otherwise no 3d  :Sad: 

The best you can do at the moment is 2d support, for a while there was a driver floating around that would give you it, now you should be able to get it working just by emerging the latest iteration of xfree 4.3.0-r2 (currently masked).

As an aside, there seems to be something slightly odd about the fact that major (these are very common cards) features are added that would make your experience much nicer (vesa gets old fast) but the revision number does not change, so an emerge sync/emerge world wouldn't give you the improvements until the next version bump. :-S

----------

## 3vilinside

really?

well what i've read so far there *are* possibilities to get the IGP 340M working... In the past few days I've spent a lot of time trying to get it working and what I noticed was that the card IS recognized as "ATI IGP 340M" by the graphical (!) Xfree86 configuration helper, while when trying to normal xf86config there is no details about the card and anything that it might have been recognized by the system... Nevertheless if I try to use the generic ATI (*ati*) driver it doe not work, as well as with the generic radeon drivers.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hopefully there will a patch or simply a drivers soon to fix this ugly problem...

----------

## tunah

Yeah, the card (and the 340 as well) works fine, but no DRI. Read the topic.

----------

## dberkholz

The IGP's don't support DRI in a standard configuration, because AGPGART doesn't work with them. Try ForcePCIMode in your XF86Config to make them use PCIGART instead, and let me know if it works.

Update: Alpha drivers are available. See elsewhere in the thread.Last edited by dberkholz on Mon Oct 27, 2003 6:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scudzey

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on IGP320/330/340/350 integrated chips 
```

So does that mean im screwed all together, or is there another way around that.

Note: that was after i did the ForcePCICode

----------

## dberkholz

```
Section "Device"

     Option     "ForcePCIMode" "True"

     ...

EndSection
```

If you have that, and it doesn't work, I guess you're out of luck.

----------

## Odin

Yup you're now running into problems with the rest of the ATI chipset... Which is unfortunately not very well supported in linux.

----------

## jonas_nilsson

Hello!

I am also struggling with my Compaq 907EA. I love the laptop, but it is a bit tricky since it also is equipped with a Radeon and IGP 320M.

```
bash-2.05b# lspci |grep AGP

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc AGP Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 13)
```

However, I found this site http://rzr.online.fr/docs/comp/gfxcard.htm#agp where the guy provides some kind of agpgart module. Since I use kernel 2.4.22 and he claims the modules "should load" with kernel 2.5.73, I haven't had time to try them. I will try them later on, maybe tomorrow. Thought this might be interresting for you people, post your results!

----------

## jonas_nilsson

Ok, this is a even better site, lots of patches to be tested for all of us! It seems like things have started to happen this summer!

http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314

----------

## ptitman

hey there!

   i do have an IGP 320M and it had been a huge mess before i could make it works! 

  i did find this site lately http://www.cliff.biffle.org/cpq2100.php which is weaked !

   you need to use a 2.6 kernel, i'm currently using 2.6-test5 and so far everything is fine

  basically you got to emerge xfree-4.3.99.9.

  in order to patch it u have to use ebuild as follow :

```
ebuild <path to the 4.3.99.9 ebuild> unpack
```

then /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.9/work has been created. patch the xfree tree and

```

ebuild <path to the 4.3.99.9 ebuild>compile

ebuild <path to the 4.3.99.9 ebuild>install

ebuild <path to the 4.3.99.9 ebuild>qmerge

```

compile the radeon driver, copy restart X and there u go 

if u then want to get rid off the xfree tree the do 

```
ebuild <path to the 4.3.99.9 ebuild>clean
```

but i will suggest u keep it as it is a pain to compile   :Razz: 

i'm not much of a gamer but now i can use mplayer with opengl ! sweet as !  :Wink: 

it is not a perfect driver yet but it makes it

enjoy!

manu

----------

## dj_choco

I'm going to try this on my Presario 920us notebook:

AMD AthlonXP (1.6GHz) with ALi chipset. Thanks ptitman, I'll let you know how this works! (Neverwintering soon???  :Smile: )

----------

## ptitman

 :Confused:   i tried to run half life but when i get to start the game, exeption is raised ....

   so far, stick to the movies, no games

----------

## mrlag

Hello

First, sorry for my poor english ...  :Smile: 

I've a hp pavilion 4234s with ati igp 320m.

I would like to enable dri, and i've done all you says (xfree 4.3.99 + patch, kernel 2.6, etc...) (like explain here http://www.cliff.biffle.org/cpq2100.php)

But when I load xfree, I've a black screen and I only can reboot. If I comment dri line in XF86config xfree work fine but dri disable ...

I've no errors or warning in logs  :Sad: 

An idea ??

```

cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep dri

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "radeon" driver

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

```

```

End of the file:

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7413

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 0

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

```

----------

## darkcoder

You can try ac-sources 2.4.22.  While I personally haven't try DRI, this kernel provides ATI IGP apgart under the kernel options.

But as everyone that follow this topic knows, you can only enable on 16-bit color.  After I reinstall my laptop. will give it a try.

BTW.  XFree 4.3.99.x is snappier under those chips than XFree 4.3.0

Video play fluid no matter the kernel I use.

----------

## darkcoder

I even ported it (with no guarantee), to ck-sources 2.4.22.   At least, it worked for me.  Any one interested let me know.

----------

## dan2003

I have kernel 2.6.0-test6-mm2 and have not compiled in the xfree support

I unpack xfree 4.3.99.13 as .9 has gone from portage but am unable to apply the pacthches, i get failed hunks..

What should i do? I get this message in Xfree log.. running 4.3.99.13

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on IGP320/330/340/350, 7000, 9000 integrated chips

I get this regarding AGP in the kernel log...

Oct  6 18:45:58 [kernel] Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully te sted.

although i have also seen a message about 64mb at some address

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## dan2003

O yeh.. i get this too..

Oct  8 19:46:28 [kernel] mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

----------

## Opf3r

u can find an old snapshot wich is inside the xfree4.3.99.9.ebuild

Next the bz2 file to the distfiles directory.

Now u can now patch u xfree tree... I'm compiling xfree at the moment...

----------

## dberkholz

Or the easy way:

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/x11-base/xfree/Attic/xfree-4.3.99.9.ebuild?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/plain

----------

## dan2003

Well I mangaged to get 4.3.99.9 patch it copy the modules etc.. but i End up with the black screen with a mouse pointer and nothing else that I saw mention of somewhere and the logs contain an error allong the lines of timeout something to do with radeon! Sorry the log file is not there anymore.

----------

## captnjameskirk

ATI Radeon IGP 320M: 3D HOW-TO

NOTE: This is current as of Oct. 14, 2003. If development-sources

is newer than 2.6.0-test6 then some of the kernel-related build

instructions may not apply. If xfree-4.3.99.14.ebuild is no longer

in the portage tree, then the patch mentioned here probably will 

not work. I will try to stay on top of this and keep it updated, 

but I am a busy person so I make no promises.  :Smile: 

Although there has been a patch to get full Radeon IGP support in X

for the past few months, for some reason it is still not making into

CVS. Luckily, the latest patch (available Oct. 12, 2003) works with

the ebuild for xfree-4.3.99.14. The following instructions should

help you get 3D acceleration and framebuffer console support. YMMV.

Step One. The kernel.

0. 'emerge sync' to be up-to-date.

1. Get the sources: 'emerge development-sources'

2. Create the symlink: 'ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test6 /usr/src/linux'

   genkernel wants this symlink, but merging the development sources

   creates a /usr/src/linux-beta symlink instead, so we do it ourselves.

3. Configure and build the kernel: 'genkernel --config'

NOTE: I've had a problem with menuconfig and some of the new kernel

options. Some of them (like the processesor family) don't seem to be

selectable or changeable under menuconfig. You can edit

/etc/kenrels/config-2.6.0-test6 manually to correct any of those that you 

can't set from within menuconfig, or cd to /usr/src/linux and run

make config, and then cp /usr/src/linux/.config to 

/etc/kernels/config-2.6.0-test6 and run genkenrel (with --config just

to verify that you have everything selected correctly).

4. Make sure these are selected in the kernel: MTRR, /dev/agpgart

   (with the ATI chipset), grahics->framebuffer->ATI Radeon. Contrary to

   what has been reported, you *can* use the framebuffer console, BUT if

   you do you must also make sure that "omit xfree-dga" is in your XF86Config.

   More on that later. Select Synaptics Touchpad is you have one. See below.

5. Make sure that Direct Rendering *IS NOT* selected. We will use the

   XFree drm module.

Step Two. XFree.

0. Unmerge your current version of xfree.

1. We need to use ebuild and not emerge: 

   'ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14.ebuild fetch unpack'

2. get the radeon igp patch: http://bugs.xfree.org/attachment.cgi?id=723

   When you save the patch, it should be named 'XFree-4.4-20031012-igp.patch'

3. Apply the patch. cd to /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.14/work, then

   'patch --dry-run -Np0 < /where/you/put/XFree-4.4-20031012-igp.patch'

   If there are no errors, remove "--dry-run" and do it for real.

4. Now finish merging xfree.

   'ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14.ebuild compile install qmerge'

   (and watch some TV; on my laptop this takes over an hour)

Step Three. DRM module.

1. 'cd /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.14/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/

   os-support/linux/drm/kernel' (note: that is a single path, but I broke

   it across two lines for readability).

2. 'make -f Makefile.linux'

3. 'cp radeon.ko /lib/modules/2.6.0-test6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/'

   The drm subdirectory won't exist if you built your kernel without drm,

   so you will need to create it (if you rebuild X, the directory will still

   be there, but not if you rebuild the kernel).

4. Add 'radeon' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

5. You must remember to do steps 3 & 4 every time you make a new kernel,

   since the /lib/modules/2.6.0-test6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/ directory

   will get wiped out.

Step Four. Configure X.

1. Get my example XF86Config at http://www.marvinvining.com/obijohn/XF86Config

2. Edit to suit your needs, but note especially this: You MUST leave in "omit

   xfree-dga" in the extmod SubSection or your screen will lock up at various

   times. This is due to using the framebuffer console. You can remove the

   entire SubSection if you are not compiling framebuffer support in your 

   kernel. 

3. Do a 'man radeon' to see some of the AGP options you can put in XF86Config 

   (most do not have much of an effect with this card, however).

4. My laptop has a synaptics touchpad, so I'm using that driver. If you don't

   have one, make sure to take the synaptics and touchpad stuff out of 

   XF86Config. If you're using it, make sure you have configured your kernel

   for it as well. The latest synaptics driver is included in the new 

   4.3.99.14.ebuild. Look at 

   /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.14/work/synaptics/INSTALL for the full

   info. gpm lives just fine with it, so feel free to use both. When you 

   ctrl+alt+Fn the synaptics driver turns off and gpm is activated. Switch 

   back to X and the synaptics driver turns back on.

 Step Five. Reboot.

 1. Reboot and start X.

 2. Open xterm and run glxgears. You will probably get "disabling TCL support", 

    but otherwise it will be running in 3D accelerated mode.

 3. Have fun. Have a beer. You deserve it.

----------

## dberkholz

 *captnjameskirk wrote:*   

> ATI Radeon IGP 320M: 3D HOW-TO
> 
> NOTE: This is current as of Oct. 14, 2003. If development-sources
> 
> is newer than 2.6.0-test6 then some of the kernel-related build
> ...

 

The IGP patch has some IRQ problems on the DRM (kernel module) side, that's one of the reasons it hasn't made it in.

 *Quote:*   

> Luckily, the latest patch (available Oct. 12, 2003) works with
> 
> the ebuild for xfree-4.3.99.14. The following instructions should
> 
> help you get 3D acceleration and framebuffer console support. YMMV.
> ...

 

As you noted problems with the radeon framebuffer, I'd recommend vesa framebuffer instead. Also, I recommend building agpgart as a module, it makes troubleshooting via dmesg easier.

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Make sure that Direct Rendering *IS NOT* selected. We will use the XFree drm module.

 

There is a patch to apply to a 2.6-test6 kernel to enable DRM in the kernel, http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314 attachment #706, if you would rather select the kernel's DRM and skip the radeon.ko stuff below.

 *Quote:*   

> Step Two. XFree.
> 
> 0. Unmerge your current version of xfree.

 

This could wait until the new xfree is compiled (See below on this). Run ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14.ebuild compile install, emerge -C xfree, ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14.ebuild compile qmerge.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. We need to use ebuild and not emerge: 
> 
>    'ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14.ebuild fetch unpack'
> 
> 2. get the radeon igp patch: http://bugs.xfree.org/attachment.cgi?id=723
> ...

 

'make -f Makefile.linux radeon.ko' won't build all the other kernel modules you don't wait. Give it a try.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. 'cp radeon.ko /lib/modules/2.6.0-test6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/'
> 
>    The drm subdirectory won't exist if you built your kernel without drm,
> 
>    so you will need to create it (if you rebuild X, the directory will still
> ...

 

Nice work on this HOWTO. I'm working on adding the IGP patch to xfree now, and at least the latest gs-sources already has it on the kernel side, so it will be seamless before long.

Update: I won't be adding the patch to xfree until it reaches a higher level of stability. This will be indicated by its inclusion into xfree or DRI CVS.Last edited by dberkholz on Mon Oct 27, 2003 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## captnjameskirk

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As you noted problems with the radeon framebuffer, I'd recommend vesa
> 
> framebuffer instead.

 

I haven't haven't noticed any more problems with the ati frambuffer than with

the vesa one (other than neither allowing screen-swapping with dga not

disabled), but that might just be my hardware. I have noticed that when

scrolling large amounts of text the ati framebuffer is faster than with vesa,

which is why I use it. There may be some more bugs floating around in it that I

haven't encountered yet, so I'm sure vesa is probably safer, as you point out.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 'make -f Makefile.linux radeon.ko' won't build all the other kernel modules you
> 
> don't wait. Give it a try.

 

I did, but the makefile doesn't recognize "radeon.ko" as a target (or "radeon").

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm working on adding the IGP patch to xfree now...

 

Do you mean the ebuild for xfree? That would indeed be awesome!

----------

## dan2003

This is prety much what i have already tried.. but here gos again. Fingers crossed..

 :Wink: 

----------

## dberkholz

 *captnjameskirk wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 'make -f Makefile.linux radeon.ko' won't build all the other kernel modules you
> ...

 

Perhaps radeon.o as a target will build radeon.ko.

----------

## dan2003

yay!  :Very Happy:   I have Dri! How dou you get the radeon fb to work though? should i say, how do you configure grub/lilo? i get a black screen all the way till X starts but  i have vesa:1024x768 in my grub.con, i tried changing to radeon then booting but it had no effect.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## captnjameskirk

 *dan2003 wrote:*   

> yay!   I have Dri! How dou you get the radeon fb to work though? should i say, how do you configure grub/lilo? i get a black screen all the way till X starts but  i have vesa:1024x768 in my grub.con, i tried changing to radeon then booting but it had no effect.
> 
> 

 

Replace your "vesa:1024x768" tag with "vga=791" (792 will not work since it is 32bpp, which isn't supported).

----------

## Winkie

Apologies for the bump, i've PM'd spyderous but no response yet, i'll assume he/she's asleep or afk.

The question I have is, what 320M patches have been integrated into the ebuilds so far, i'm a newbie at gentoo having never used it before, however i'm currently bootstrapping my system, after which point I shall have to install a kernel, I was going to grab 2.6.0-test-6 and patch it from http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314 , however, i'm not entirely sure if that's neccasary.

Could someone fill me in on the patches currently needed to enable full 3d support inside X?

----------

## captnjameskirk

 *spyderous wrote:*   

>  *captnjameskirk wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 'make -f Makefile.linux radeon.ko' won't build all the other kernel modules you
> ...

 

Found it.

```
make -f Makefile.linux DRM_MODULES="radeon"
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## tavec

I'm a new Gentoo user, immediately become a Gentoo-fan, but I have a problem on my hp pavilion ze4288 (I'm a real newbie).

First of all, sorry for my bad english...

Then, if anybody can help me, will make a Happy-Gentoo-User! 

 :Crying or Very sad:  -->  :Very Happy: 

I followed all the tips available on the forum to make this #!%*§# 3d-Accel work, but without any result...

I recompiled dozens of kernels (from 2.3.20 to 2.6.0-beta6) with or without agpgart modules, but nothing seems to work.

This is my only result with glxinfo:

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

....

direct rendering: No 

```

Q1 - I have agpgart module correctly loaded (lsmod->used by 1) and radeon module loaded (unused). That's all? I forget something or with these conditions 3d accel "should" work?

Q2 - With glxgears running i have about 350 FPS without direct rendering, what would be this value if 3D worked correctly (about...)?

Q3 - I don't have /dev/dri, that's becouse of xfree-dri did not start or that's why dri extension doesn't load?

PS: "DefaultDepth 16" already set in etc/X11/XF86Config

Thanks to everybody will be so kind to give me one hand.

by Tavec --------------> SPOT: Micro$oft - Where do you want to crash today?

----------

## captnjameskirk

 *tavec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is my only result with glxinfo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This may just be a problem with your XF86Config. Make sure your have "load dri" and "load glx" and also make sure that your card is using the radeon driver in XF86Config as well. You also need to make sure that "mode 0666" is not commented out in Section "DRI".

Hope this helps.

----------

## tavec

Thank you captnjameskirk, but unfortunately it seems to be ok what you suggest me to check...

Here is my XFree86 Log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any
> 
> way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted
> ...

 

this is my glxinfo result 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
> ...

 

and this is my lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
> 
> nls_iso8859-1           2844   1  (autoclean)
> ...

 

What's wrong? I'm really frustrated & desperate!!!!!!

Thanks to everybody.

----------

## januszt

 *Quote:*   

>   (--) Depth 24 pixmap 

 

Sounds like you need double check your XFconfig or use

```
  startx -- -depth 16
```

Good luck

----------

## januszt

Yes !!!! 

Another success story.

LIttle background: kernel 2.6.0 test6 , XFree 4.3.99.14 and IGP 340M

Thanks guys, I followed your advice. Got the right kernel, applied patches, compiled and ...no DRI.

My modules would load and unload on demand and I could see some AGP messagess, then I noticed that I have additional module  called 

 *Quote:*   

>   ati-agp  

 

spyderous, you are right there is no need no load agpgart module because is called by startx, but once is called without ati-agp your DRI is a history. 

The laptop needs to be rebooted to get AGP to normal state. I tested all combinations to confirm that. 

I ended-up adding ati-agp to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. I get around 470 fps withhoout the page flipping. When I turn the page flipping on  it is 523 but gears are very slow.

I also added Option AGPSize 64 to my XF86Config-4  after checking my log for error messages.

Good luck to everybody    :Smile: 

----------

## dberkholz

 *januszt wrote:*   

> Yes !!!! 
> 
> Another success story.
> 
> LIttle background: kernel 2.6.0 test6 , XFree 4.3.99.14 and IGP 340M
> ...

 

Loading ati-agp is only necessary on 2.6 kernels, because the individual AGP chipsets couldn't be modularized in 2.4. XFree doesn't support autoloading them yet, so you're exactly right.

----------

## tavec

Using xfree 4.3.99.14 with patch 723 (http://bugs.xfree86.org/attachment.cgi?id=723&action=view) and Kernel 2.4.22-ac4 witout any patch, 3D acceleration on my HP pavilion ze4288 equipped with a Radeon IGP320M works PERFECTLY!

I made a basic HOWTO (sorry, in italian), at this page:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99232

For any question or for config files please ask me.

Thanks to everybody!

----------

## dan2003

been working for over a week now. Yay  :Smile: .. played quite a bit of quake3arena demo

----------

## jonas_nilsson

Hi!

I am happy to say that now I also have 3d accelleration with my Mobility U1/IGP320 configuration. I installed 2.6.0-test6 with the appropriate patches, but went for X 4.3.99.9 rather than .14 (or whatever the newest release is), simply because I was too lazy to find the patches for the .14 release (are there any!?). Everything seems to be just as stable as with kernel 2.4.22 and the stable Xfree releases!

However, I do have a few questions:

1. What 3D performance do you people get? My computer is a Compaq Presario 907EA laptop, it's got 256MB ram and is equipped with a Athlon 1500XP CPU. I'm currently not at home, so I can't post any relevant performance data, but perhaps some of you could?

2. I find it very irritating to never see the Mobility U1 mentioned in any lists of supported cards (i.e on the Gatos project and atitvout homepages), but instead just a bunch of Radeon 7*** and 9*** and others. Does Mobility U1 belong to the same family as any of those, or is it a completely unique family of cards for laptops?

3. The next step for me to take is to fix the TV-out. My problem is, that atitvout can't set PAL mode for my card, so I thought that maybe one could just have a look at the atitvout source code and (in the ideal case) "just" change some settings so that they correspond to the PAL standard? What differs PAL from NTSC is "only" a few refresh rates or so, isn't it? I suspect it is a but trickier, or someone else would have done it, but it's worth investigating. Do you people know where to find any technical specifications?

----------

## dan2003

if anybody knows how to display fps in q3 arena i post that along with my settings.

If i override my speedfreq deamon to set cpu at fixed top speed (AMP Athlon XP2000+ mobile) then glxin the window gives.. lol!! appauiling!

dan@tt dan $ glxgears

disabling TCL support

797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 159.400 FPS

994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.800 FPS

990 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.000 FPS

not sure whats happning here, ive seen far better and quake3 arena is very playable at 800x600, my cpu utilisation whilst glxgears was running above was next to nill, hmm..

----------

## tatteredflag

Hey 

   I followed the how to at the top and gato my igp chip working great, but when I compiled xfree it told me I needed to change my startx to be able to use ipv4. Well, I changed the startx and the x server works perfectly when I type 'startx'', but when I use gdm it tells me:

```

Fatal server error:

Failed to disable listen for tcp transport
```

Any Help would greatly be appreciated.

----------

## njd5456

hey, i want to do this when i get my new notebook, but... i dont feel like using an unstable kernel plus the fact its vanilla, i prefer using gentoo's kernel because the main reason compiling doesnt take an impact on your computer's performance; well, i was wondering if i could do this on gentoo-sources v2.4.20-r8 and it would work fine just like yours did, thnx!!  :Razz: 

ps - if i would have to do anything different, could you please notify me so i dont blow my week away, thnx  :Laughing: 

----------

## dizzey

i have an presario 907ae and i wonder if anyone has goten the framebuffer to work.

if i try to use splashscreen in grub the screen goes blank. if i try radeon or vesa framebuffer the 

screen goes blank or just show garbel depending on witch setting i use.

tride vga=791 and alot of other settings.

for now i run the 2.6-test9mm sources but i have also tried with te 2.6-test8 non mm

noo luck.

btw has anyone goting sleep to work my laptop sleeps but refuses to wake up from sleep

----------

## dberkholz

 *tatteredflag wrote:*   

> Hey 
> 
>    I followed the how to at the top and gato my igp chip working great, but when I compiled xfree it told me I needed to change my startx to be able to use ipv4. Well, I changed the startx and the x server works perfectly when I type 'startx'', but when I use gdm it tells me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

/etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf.

nolisten tcp to nolisten inet.

----------

## Yuber

This is the most confusing, ridiculous task I've EVER tried to accomplish in linux. There are about 30 different suggestions in this thread and vague replies don't let me know which one works or not.

I am using 2.6-test9 (without any patches) and xfree 4.3.99.16 (without any patches) and DRI will not work. What the HELL am I supposed to do to get it to work? I saw that big howto, then I saw some other guy comment on each and every little step criticizing it, which lead me to believe that it didn't work, that and other replies saying something along the lines of "radeon.ko doesn't get created." 

Can ANYONE here give me a CLEAR AND CONSICE METHOD to get DRI working on my Radeon IGP 340?

----------

## dizzey

captnjameskirk i followed his ati3d howto and it works great for me on an igp320.

just do excatly wath he describes and it will probobly work well as i said it did for my igp320

----------

## Yuber

 *dizzey wrote:*   

> captnjameskirk i followed his ati3d howto and it works great for me on an igp320.
> 
> just do excatly wath he describes and it will probobly work well as i said it did for my igp320

 

I just tried it and it doesn't work. Do I *have* to use x 4.3.99.14 or can I use X 4.3.99.16

----------

## TriGuN

 *Yuber wrote:*   

> This is the most confusing, ridiculous task I've EVER tried to accomplish in linux. There are about 30 different suggestions in this thread and vague replies don't let me know which one works or not.
> 
> I am using 2.6-test9 (without any patches) and xfree 4.3.99.16 (without any patches) and DRI will not work. What the HELL am I supposed to do to get it to work? I saw that big howto, then I saw some other guy comment on each and every little step criticizing it, which lead me to believe that it didn't work, that and other replies saying something along the lines of "radeon.ko doesn't get created." 
> 
> Can ANYONE here give me a CLEAR AND CONSICE METHOD to get DRI working on my Radeon IGP 340?

 

omfg man I've got the IGP 340M too and i've tried 2.6.0-test9 and test10, ive tried 4.3.99.14, 15, and 16 and I have absolutely _NO_ luck whatsoever.  Spyderous would know  :Smile: 

So if you ever get this working man, PLZ PLZ tell me   :Very Happy: 

Maybe it only works for the IGP 320?

What laptop do you have Yuber? I have an HP Pavillion ze5200 series...and I've been battling this 3D for like a month now and I haven't gotten it to work  :Sad: 

----------

## Yuber

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

>  *Yuber wrote:*   This is the most confusing, ridiculous task I've EVER tried to accomplish in linux. There are about 30 different suggestions in this thread and vague replies don't let me know which one works or not.
> 
> I am using 2.6-test9 (without any patches) and xfree 4.3.99.16 (without any patches) and DRI will not work. What the HELL am I supposed to do to get it to work? I saw that big howto, then I saw some other guy comment on each and every little step criticizing it, which lead me to believe that it didn't work, that and other replies saying something along the lines of "radeon.ko doesn't get created." 
> 
> Can ANYONE here give me a CLEAR AND CONSICE METHOD to get DRI working on my Radeon IGP 340? 
> ...

 

sup vash

I have a Sony Vaio FRV27 with a 340... I'm on the verge of pulling my eyeballs out and throwing them at my wall. I'm using "love-sources test10" (see Other things Gentoo forum) that supposedly includes the igp patch and i STILL cant get it to work.

----------

## tatteredflag

Thanks my gdm works great now.

P.S. The How-To at the top does work with kernel 2.6.0-test9.

----------

## TriGuN

 *Yuber wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*    *Yuber wrote:*   This is the most confusing, ridiculous task I've EVER tried to accomplish in linux. There are about 30 different suggestions in this thread and vague replies don't let me know which one works or not.
> 
> I am using 2.6-test9 (without any patches) and xfree 4.3.99.16 (without any patches) and DRI will not work. What the HELL am I supposed to do to get it to work? I saw that big howto, then I saw some other guy comment on each and every little step criticizing it, which lead me to believe that it didn't work, that and other replies saying something along the lines of "radeon.ko doesn't get created." 
> 
> Can ANYONE here give me a CLEAR AND CONSICE METHOD to get DRI working on my Radeon IGP 340? 
> ...

 

Same here Yuber, I'm about to throw this laptop out the window...I'm using mm-sources, and well, I've pretty much given up all hope, rofl.  Anyhow, IF you EVER get it to work, PLEASE tell me!  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

Here's how I got my IGP340M working. For the record I'm using mm-sources-2.6.0-test10-r1 and XFree86-4.3.99.16

1. Download this patch somewhere

2. Edit the xfree ebuild. Find the line 

```
# Bulk patching - based on patch name
```

put this line just before it

```
cp /path/to/patch ${PATCH_DIR}/9999_all_radeon-igp-fix.patch
```

(replace /path/to/patch with the full path to the patch you downloaded  :Rolling Eyes: )

3. Compile!

```

cd /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild fetch

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild unpack

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild compile

cd /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.16/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/drm/kernel

make -f Makefile.linux radeon.o

mkdir /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/char

mkdir /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/char/drm

cp radeon.ko /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/char

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild install

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild qmerge

```

replace <kernel version> in the mkdir and cp lines with your current kernel version. Mine is 2.6.0-test10-mm1

You don't need the mkdir lines if the relevant directory exists

4. Reboot

5. Enjoy  :Smile: 

EDIT - Fixed ${PATCH_DIR} and directory. Soz - was first typed from memory over a bottle of red!

I've followed these instructions today on another lappy and they work fine if you follow the exact steps.Last edited by UberLord on Mon Dec 01, 2003 3:12 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## TriGuN

I'll do it later tonight....If this works, I shal come to your house and personally hand you a gold medal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TriGuN

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Here's how I got my IGP340M working. For the record I'm using mm-sources-2.6.0-test10-r1 and XFree86-4.3.99.16
> 
> 1. Download this patch somewhere
> 
> 2. Edit the xfree ebuild. Find the line 
> ...

 

Ahem...it's xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild, not xfree-4.3.99-16  :Smile:  might want to fix that  :Very Happy: 

EDIT

I also keep getting an access violation summary with that patch...

```

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /9999_all_radeon-igp-fix.patch

cp: cannot create regular file `/9999_all_radeon-igp-fix.patch': Permission denied

```

wtf?  :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

I forgot my laptop powercable from work - and my instructions were mostly from memory! Plus I'm on very low power....

Assuming that you're emerging as root, try removing the / in the cp line.

If thats still fails then I'll post a hacked ebuild and/or diff file for the ebuild on Monday.

Damn - why did I forget to take my f'ing power cable!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TriGuN

Heh...I tried patching it manually...it worked, but xfree is still compiling.  I will let you know of the results when it's done!  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> Heh...I tried patching it manually...it worked, but xfree is still compiling.  I will let you know of the results when it's done! 

 

Remember to make the radeon.o file after compiling so that the configuration is sound. This is a common mistake I made ......

----------

## TriGuN

after compiling but before installing? or does it not matter?

----------

## UberLord

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> after compiling but before installing? or does it not matter?

 

It should not matter

----------

## TriGuN

aight  :Very Happy:  thanks

----------

## Yuber

DAMN!! Thanks Uberlord, I will try this when I get back from seeing Alien tonight.  :Cool: 

----------

## TriGuN

ya, and if it doesn't work...well...I'm not sure you want to know what's gonna happen  :Smile: 

----------

## TriGuN

Oh man...I was hoping I didn't have to say this, but it doesn't work man  :Sad:  grr I envy you   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yuber

Well, there is no Makefile.linux in the directory you listed...

what the hell...

(edit: the PATCHDIR should be PATCH_DIR which is why the other guy was having permission problems)

----------

## Yuber

UGH, cant get around that problem above, i give up for tonight

----------

## blacknova

Try this site:

http://rzr.online.fr/docs/comp/gfxcard.htm

Down near the middle of the page, go to the section '3D ON 2.4 KERNEL (20031015)'.  Follow the instructions there.  It worked for me with my Compaq Presario 2172US + ATI Radeon IGP 320M.  Maybe it'll work for the 340 as well.  And you don't even need a 2.6 kernel, just 2.4.22.

When you set up the kernel, make sure DRM support is enabled, but don't compile in the Radeon support.  Use the module from X instead.

Good luck

----------

## Yuber

 *blacknova wrote:*   

> Try this site:
> 
> http://rzr.online.fr/docs/comp/gfxcard.htm
> 
> Down near the middle of the page, go to the section '3D ON 2.4 KERNEL (20031015)'.  Follow the instructions there.  It worked for me with my Compaq Presario 2172US + ATI Radeon IGP 320M.  Maybe it'll work for the 340 as well.  And you don't even need a 2.6 kernel, just 2.4.22.
> ...

 

and what if you want to run 2.6??????????????

----------

## TriGuN

Yuber, He accidentally gave the wrong directory for the makefile.linux, I was able to find it, it's /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.16/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/drm/kernel

 :Smile: 

Either way, I couldn't get it to work so don't get your hopes up  :Smile: 

----------

## TriGuN

I also doubt any of those howto's will work.  It seems that the 320M is an entirely different chipset/card and is not remotely related to the 340M.  I'm thinking a different driver/patch would have to fix this but whatever  :Smile: 

----------

## pens

I have an IGP340m working with the above instructions.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD Display"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI IGP 340m"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics"

(**) |-->Input Device "Laptop Keyboard"

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/2

7, 0xd0300000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337 found

# glxgears 

disabling TCL support

2433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 486.600 FPS

2508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 501.600 FPS

2471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 494.200 FPS

2492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 498.400 FPS

----------

## TriGuN

mehhhh....how did you get it to work?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pens

I used uberlord's strategy. I've used that method from like 2.6.0-test1 or so.  Everytime I recompile my kernel, I just rebuild the radeon.ko and copy it to my modules directory.

----------

## TriGuN

What laptop? Did you use the same patch that he used?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yuber

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> What laptop? Did you use the same patch that he used?  

 

seriously, i can NOT get this to work

----------

## Yuber

Yeah I just redid everything uber said to the god damn letter, and still no DRI. I dunno what's going on. glxgears even segfaults when i start it.

edit: maybe include more on what the kernel config should be and what all modules should be loaded, and i do mean all modules related to this

----------

## Yuber

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0 

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held 

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 4262 using kernel context 0

I think this is the problem...

----------

## pens

For those wondering, I'm using the patch here. http://bugs.xfree86.org/attachment.cgi?id=541&action=view

Right now I'm actually recompiling 4.3.99-16 so I'll let you know if this patch still works.

EDIT: doesn't apply cleanly, so I'm looking for another solution

----------

## TriGuN

Yuber - yeah, I know...tell me about it.   :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

 *Yuber wrote:*   

> Well, there is no Makefile.linux in the directory you listed...
> 
> what the hell...
> 
> (edit: the PATCHDIR should be PATCH_DIR which is why the other guy was having permission problems)

 

Sorry about that - I've just followed my exact instructions (after changing PATCHDIR to PATCH_DIR) and was able to rebuild XF 4.3.99.16 with the patch for DRI on my IGP340M.

The Makefile.linux only appears in that directory after Xfree has been compiled (or configured - I didn't check). Plus I got the origonal directory wrong. My instructions have been updated accordingly  :Smile: 

----------

## Yuber

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Yuber wrote:*   Well, there is no Makefile.linux in the directory you listed...
> 
> what the hell...
> 
> (edit: the PATCHDIR should be PATCH_DIR which is why the other guy was having permission problems) 
> ...

 

This still doesn't solve my "lock held" problem when the radeon driver tries to interact with the DRM module in the kernel. I've tried patching several different ways. I've recompiled X at least 23 times over the holidays.

----------

## TriGuN

 *Yuber wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*    *Yuber wrote:*   Well, there is no Makefile.linux in the directory you listed...
> 
> what the hell...
> 
> (edit: the PATCHDIR should be PATCH_DIR which is why the other guy was having permission problems) 
> ...

 

I've probably compiled X more times than you  :Smile:  now...there has to be some relation between our hardware, and why it's not working according to uberlord, or cptnjameskirk's instructions dude  :Confused: 

----------

## pens

Has everyone here read the giant thread http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314. It has some specific information that may help in debugging errors.

----------

## pens

I followed the instructions above and now I have DRI working in 4.3.99-16

----------

## UberLord

I'm using ACPI if thats any help

----------

## Yuber

 *Yuber wrote:*   

> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0 
> 
> [drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held 
> 
> [drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 4262 using kernel context 0
> ...

 

----------

## TriGuN

meh...my laptop has error messages like that too...not sure if they're exactly the same though :/

We need to get some developers to read this  :Confused: 

----------

## Yuber

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> meh...my laptop has error messages like that too...not sure if they're exactly the same though :/
> 
> We need to get some developers to read this 

 

ive come to the conclusion a long time ago that nobody gives a shit enough about linux except people who aren't capable/are too overworked to get the work done. just like the ati-drivers made by ati have huge problems(they don't care at all, moreover they are overworked from repairing their disastrous windows drivers so they wont crash with 9700s running agpx8 http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21219 )

So, this is why I only have linux installed on my laptop. And it's exactly why it will be getting uninstalled this weekend.

----------

## TriGuN

 *Yuber wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*   meh...my laptop has error messages like that too...not sure if they're exactly the same though :/
> 
> We need to get some developers to read this  
> 
> ive come to the conclusion a long time ago that nobody gives a shit enough about linux except people who aren't capable/are too overworked to get the work done. just like the ati-drivers made by ati have huge problems(they don't care at all, moreover they are overworked from repairing their disastrous windows drivers so they wont crash with 9700s running agpx8 http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21219 )
> ...

 

aww   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Yuber

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

>  *Yuber wrote:*    *TriGuN wrote:*   meh...my laptop has error messages like that too...not sure if they're exactly the same though :/
> 
> We need to get some developers to read this  
> 
> ive come to the conclusion a long time ago that nobody gives a shit enough about linux except people who aren't capable/are too overworked to get the work done. just like the ati-drivers made by ati have huge problems(they don't care at all, moreover they are overworked from repairing their disastrous windows drivers so they wont crash with 9700s running agpx8 http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21219 )
> ...

 

I'm sure I'll reinstall it within a month or something because it's seriously like a drug.

----------

## TriGuN

 *Yuber wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*    *Yuber wrote:*    *TriGuN wrote:*   meh...my laptop has error messages like that too...not sure if they're exactly the same though :/
> 
> We need to get some developers to read this  
> 
> ive come to the conclusion a long time ago that nobody gives a shit enough about linux except people who aren't capable/are too overworked to get the work done. just like the ati-drivers made by ati have huge problems(they don't care at all, moreover they are overworked from repairing their disastrous windows drivers so they wont crash with 9700s running agpx8 http://forum.abit-usa.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21219 )
> ...

 

Yeah I know...hey maybe within a few months the xfree bug #314 may be fixed and we could all live happy lives  :Smile: 

----------

## steveforse

I got 3D working on my Compaq Presario 2105US (Athlon machine). I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0_beta10 and 4.3.99.16. I patched the xfree sources and compiled the driver. It was fairly simple. I still haven't a clue how to get the radeon framebuffer working. Anyone know the line to pass to the kernel? Everything I try gives me a big fat blank screen, which makes me think I didn't type in the correct thing.

----------

## TriGuN

what card?  :Confused: 

----------

## ptitman

i got my igp 320 to work, i'm currently using kernel 2.6test9 + xfree 4.3.99.16 patched .

i've got a presario 2118EA, athlon

  got luck to u guys

----------

## Yuber

well since exams are coming up I won't have much time to format this thing, so I might as well ride the DRI train out.

this is dmesg output for agpgart as well as some other thing that might be a problem:

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Unsupported Ati chipset (device id: cbb2)

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:0f.0

```

lspci -v output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device cbb2 (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e0800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 99

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=68

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

        Memory behind bridge: e0500000-e05fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff

00:03.0 Modem: ALi Corporation Intel 537 [M5457 AC-Link Modem] (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 8400 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 8800 [size=256]

        Memory at e0401000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 PMU

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: medium devsel

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 1

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0402000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: e0100000-e01ff000

        Memory window 1: e0000000-e00ff000

        I/O window 0: 00009000-000090ff

        I/O window 1: 00008c00-00008cff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at e0403000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: e0300000-e03ff000

        Memory window 1: e0200000-e02ff000

        I/O window 0: 00009800-000098ff

        I/O window 1: 00009400-000094ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0404000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0c.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 8080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0c.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 80a0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0c.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0404800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4) (prog-if fa)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        I/O ports at 80c0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=256]

        Memory at e0404c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 8158

        Flags: bus master, stepping, fast Back2Back, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 5

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

        Memory at e0500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

And, a snippet from XFree86.0.log:

```

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

```

I invite you to try to solve this problem, as I cannot. good game.

----------

## TriGuN

Yup...my hardware is nearly identical to yours, and I'm getting the same error messages. Once again, if you get it working, let me know.  :Smile: 

----------

## imckee

My turn to try.  I bought my hp pavilion ze4300 last May before anyone had figured out anything regarding the IGP 320M.  Now that you all have had some success with it, I'm going to follow the 4.3.99.16 patching instructions to see if I can get mine working.  <crosses fingers>

----------

## imckee

More specifically, I'm following UberLord's Nov 28th instructions, and I'm in this section:

```

cd /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild fetch

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild unpack

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild compile ***DOING THIS NOW***

cd /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.16/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/drm/kernel

make -f Makefile.linux radeon.o

mkdir /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/char

mkdir /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/char/drm

cp radeon.ko /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/char

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild install

ebuild xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild qmerge 

```

Question:  These ebuild commands will merge xfree-4.3.99.16 alongside my xfree-4.3.0-rc3, right?  When would it be appropriate to unmerge xfree-4.3.0-rc3?

Currently:

```

compy686 mckee # emerge search xfree

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : xfree ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  x11-base/xfree

      Latest version available: 4.3.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 4.3.0-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 71,029 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xfree.org

      Description: Xfree86: famous and free X server

*  x11-base/xfree-drm

      Latest version available: 4.3.0-r6

      Latest version installed: 4.3.0-r7

      Size of downloaded files: 330 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xfree.org

      Description: Xfree86 Kernel DRM modules

```

----------

## imckee

Oh nice, i totally borked my system!

I went through the ebuild fetch unpack compile install qmerge process according to the instructions, with no errors.  After that, I did emerge -c unmerge xfree, which removed xfree-4.3.0-r3.

Hangs on reboot, looks something like this (typing this in from another machine):

```

* Starting vcron...                        [ok]

* Starting local...                           [ok]

This is compy686.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.4.23_pre7-gss) 15:55:43

compy686 login: <blinking cursor>

```

My system hangs here.  I can boot from the gentoo-installation cd, chroot into /, and rc-update del xdm.  Either way, (with or without xdm in /etc/runlevels/default) I hang at the blinky login prompt.

Anyone have some ideas about how to unbork this?

----------

## TriGuN

lol it's not hanged. It just looks like xfree won't start for some reason. Log in as root and play around  :Smile: 

----------

## imckee

I forgot to mention:  It doesn't respond to the keyboard at all.  The login prompt literally just sits there and blinks.  I'm going to try rc-update adding sshd using the gentoo boot cd, and seeing if I can login that way.

 It's hung!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TriGuN

Okay then maybe it is hung!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## imckee

I enabled sshd on my laptop using the gentoo boot cd and I'm able to ssh into it from another machine.  However, the keyboard is totally hung.  It's weird that this happens after unmerging xfree 4.3.0 and merging 4.3.99.16 ... also it's weird that it gets hung even when there's no xdm to start goofing the X.  I'll play around to figure this out -- anyone got a quick suggestion?  Saving hung machines is getting a bit off-thread-topic.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ptitman

concerning the keyboard issue, i found out that pressing and releasing keys continuously  while the OS starts could help.

For some reason, ur keyboard might not be detected by the OS, then u got to help it out.

----------

## imckee

The Good News:  I have my IGP 320M working!  I have emerged Q3 and it's playable; I get about 44fps at the default 640x480 resolution, and the alsa sound works!  Thanks for the instructions, UberLord!  

The Okay News:  My keyboard still hangs at login, but I developed a workaround to keep working on the damned 320M.  

The workaround:

1) boot laptop, watch it hang at "compy686 login: <blinky cursor>".

2) ssh into laptop from another machine.

3) 'startx' from ssh session.

4) watch my xfce session start fine on the laptop.  mouse/keyboard work fine.

5) exit my xfce session on the laptop.  back at the compy686 login.

6) keyboard is now working; login normally and 'startx' at the laptop.

This is a lame workaround.  I don't want to ssh into my laptop every time I want to use it.  :Crying or Very sad:  I've looked around all day for a way to fix this without much luck; my inittab looks fine and I'm spawning agetty's properly.  Everything worked normally before I did the xfree 4.3.99.16 emerge.  Any more ideas?

(ptitman:  while booting, I typed stuff continually, and even saw some characters echoed to the screen around the init stuff.  But the keyboard was still unresponsive to the login prompt!)

----------

## pens

I don't know if this will help you guys or if it's even related, but on my HP laptop the keys wouldn't work whenever I booted until I went into the bios and turned on legacy USB support (or maybe I turned it off...I don't know exactly right now) You might want to try that...

----------

## imckee

pens,

You are like a god to me.  Turning off USB Legacy support in the BIOS allowed me to use my keyboard after bootup.  WEIRD.    :Shocked: 

Now I don't need to ssh into my laptop from another machine to get the keyboard working, which is a fantabulous development.  If I could just get XDM to work, I would be in gentoo heaven!

```

mckee@compy686 mckee $ pstree

init-+-MozillaFirebird---run-mozilla.sh---MozillaFirebird---MozillaFirebird---4*[MozillaFirebird]

     |-3*[agetty]

     |-bdflush

     |-cardmgr

     |-cron

     |-cupsd

     |-devfsd

     |-esd

     |-keventd

     |-khubd

     |-klogd

     |-kreiserfsd

     |-ksoftirqd_CPU0

     |-kswapd

     |-kupdated

     |-login---bash---startx---xinit-+-X

     |                               `-xfce4-panel-+-xfdesktop

     |                                             `-xftaskbar4

     |-sshd

     |-syslogd

     |-xdm      ******************* HELLOS??!!!111*****************

     |-xfce-mcs-manage

     |-xfwm4

     `-xterm---bash---pstree

```

The XDM script runs, and I can see xdm in pstree after I login.  Now why isn't XDM grabbing the console and presenting me with a graphical login???    :Smile: 

----------

## gmichels

Hi guys

Maybe you can help me out here. I own an HP ze4430us which has the 320M. I am using a vanilla 2.6.0-test11 kernel and xfree-4.3.99.901, patched with XFree86-4.4-20031205-igp.patch.

Everything runs smoothly, xfree compiles and installs cleanly. The radeon module is also compiled cleanly.

I guess the problem is DRI not being enabled, as I don't have anyting under /dev/dri. Here's some output from my system:

```
gmichels@gustavo xfree $ glxgears

Segmentation fault

gmichels@gustavo xfree $ glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: No
```

Here's a snip from XFree86.0.log:

```
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
```

```
gustavo log # lsmod |grep radeon

radeon                138720  0
```

So, does anyone have any idea how do I solve this?

If anyone needs my complete XFree86.0.log, click here to get it.

thanks!

----------

## imckee

Hi Drago,

As you can see from this page (page 5) of this thread, I've been dealing with a very similar laptop for the last few days.  I've gotten DRI to work using gs-sources-2.4.23_pre7 and a patched xfree-4.3.99.16. 

I looked through your XFree86.log and didn't see as much agp-gibberish as there is in my log.  Did you enable AGP support in the kernel, like at the gentoo DRI tutorial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml?

To get DRI working, I followed that entire tutorial, and then followed UberLord's instructions.

----------

## gmichels

Hi imckee

I surely have agpart support, but into the kernel, not as a module (I guess I'll try it as a module as the DRM howto suggested)

Well, the difference in my and Uber's setup is I compiled the radeon module after xfree was compiled/installed/merged, but that shouldn't make a difference. Also he has an 340M.

Have you used the patch he suggested?

I guess I'll try mm-sources also, as he used it and I am using dev-sources.

cheers

----------

## gmichels

wow although konq crashed when I pressed submit, to my surprise the post is here  :Very Happy: 

kde 3.2_beta2 btw

----------

## gmichels

Currently using 2.6.0-test10-mm1 with agpgart as module, still a no go  :Sad: 

I guess my last chance is try UberLord's steps.

----------

## ptitman

got DRI working with a 2.6test9 and xfree 4.3.99.16 patch..

I might suggest to make sure that  

```
ati-agp
```

 is in 

```
 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

so it gets loaded on start-up and the radeon module will be able to load

----------

## gmichels

```
gmichels@gustavo gmichels $ glxinfo |grep render

disabling TCL support

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSENO-TCL

gmichels@gustavo gmichels $ glxgears

disabling TCL support

2194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 438.800 FPS

2425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 485.000 FPS

2424 frames in 5.0 seconds = 484.800 FPS

2416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 483.200 FPS
```

\o/

kudos for UberLord and his magic howto  :Very Happy: 

I have one last doubt: I heard that this Rage Mobility U1 is a Radeon 9200 without T&L, is that right? Then why do I get so low fps? My old geforce 2 gts get 2500 fps, I don't understand why this is so bad.

----------

## brlewis

Have any of you with the IGP 320M tried a dual-head/xinerama setup using the LCD and external VGA port? I cannot get this to work.

If you would like to do a dual-head config, please take a minute to look at this bug:

http://bugs.xfree86.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443

There is a radeon register dump program that you can download and post the output back to the bug.

If you _have_ gotten a dual-head working with the 320M, please tell me how you did it.

Thanks!

----------

## glamdring

the hell, i finally got it working!

2.6.0gentoo kernel, igp340m, xfree4.3.99.16 with patch btw...

compiled in agp & enabled dri without driver, used the one compiled out of the x-sources.

tried also to apply the patch to the lates cvs-snapshot, beleave it or not, it compiled and came up, but when enabling dri the box crashed so badly, that i had to push the power button. does anybody know if there is/will be a patch out there for xfree4.4.0? i somehow like to have "stable" software on my production box...

----------

## dkirk

Hey,

Uberlord's instructions worked well for me.  I am using kernel-2.6.0 and xfree-4.3.99.16 with the igp patch.

Now that I have 3d accelleration going, I thought I would try a couple of games out.  Unfortunately, I can't get my external PS/2 mouse going.  It's pretty hard playing games with a touchpad.

I am using CaptJamesKirk's XF86Config file posted earlier in this thread.

I'd check my xfree logs, but there aren't any.  Does anyone know how to enable logging?  sysklogd is installed and running.

Later

David Kirk

----------

## ptitman

hey dkirk !

  have you loaded the psmouse module ?

just in case , here is a bit of my Xconfig :

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option       "TopEdge" "3900"

        Option       "BottomEdge" "1800"

        Option       "Finger" "25 30"

        Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.15"

        Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

```

hope this helps !

----------

## dkirk

 *ptitman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   have you loaded the psmouse module ?
> 
> 

 

Yes.  psmouse is loaded.

I have searched and searched, and tried all sorts of things.  Here are the relevant sections of /etc/X11/XF86Config as it is now.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "synaptics"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents" "True"

        Option          "LeftEdge"      "1900"

        Option          "RightEdge"     "5400"

        Option          "TopEdge"       "1900"

        Option          "BottomEdge"    "4000"

        Option          "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling" "on"

        Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

```

I can't find any devices in /dev that output any data when I cat them and move the mouse.  Maybe there is something else missing from my kernel?

Later

David Kirk

----------

## gmichels

I lost my working setup  :Sad: 

I enabled NPTL and recompiled glibc. After that, dri no longer works here. It will load everything ok but then it unloads for a reason I can't figure out. I tried recompiling xfree and the radeon module, but it's still a no go.

Does anyone here have dri working while using NPTL in glibc?

Here's the relevant part of my XFree log:

```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "radeon" driver

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdea5b000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdea5b000 to 0x42261000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x0f000204 [AGP 0x1002/0xcab0; Card 0x1002/0x4336]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe4000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x42263000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe4101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x42364000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe4102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x42365000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe4302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0x42565000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe0100000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x600000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x780000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 23552 kb for textures at offset 0x900000

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7413

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(WW) RADEON(0): Mismatched FB location. Incorrect version of DRM kernel driver is used.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xdea5b000 at 0x42261000

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
```

The error is that "(WW) RADEON(0): Mismatched FB location. Incorrect version of DRM kernel driver is used." but I am sure I am running the correct module.

----------

## ptitman

hey there !!

  has anybody got any news from 3D accel for igp320M.

   is there any way to get better than 450-500 fps?

   it seems that the devellopment slowed down has i've been running with the same X for a couple of month now.

   some hear-says say that ati will release drivers ... is IGP 320 included in those?

  cheers

----------

## nihon-jin

i am doing emerge system by now, and using links to read this... well, i hope it will work for me (pavilion ze4232s, i want 2.6 kernel) i'll let you know the results

----------

## jere890

has anyone had any luck with the IGP 345 card? would instructions be the same for the 340 do you think?

if only i knew i was going to switch to linux and knew about this little problem when i bought this laptop....heh

----------

## mizery de aria

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Here's how I got my IGP340M working. For the record I'm using mm-sources-2.6.0-test10-r1 and XFree86-4.3.99.16
> 
> 1. Download this patch somewhere
> 
> 2. Edit the xfree ebuild. Find the line 
> ...

 

I followed the exact steps.  After rebooting I had a little problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80514&highlight=xservtranstrans+transnolisten+unable+transport+inet6

which I resolved by editing /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf and replacing occurrences of "-nolisten tcp" with "-nolisten inet" ....

but after rebooting and logging into X server, glxinfo still shows "direct rendering: No"

Any ideas why? I'm using the 2.6.0 kernel

```
mizery@laptop mizery $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 5.0.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None
```

I noticed I didn't have XFree-DRM installed, so I'm installing 4.3.0-r7 and I also added the following line to teh end of /etc/make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

Ah, nm

```
!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r7 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 70, Exitcode 0

!!! Please link /usr/src/linux to 2.4 kernel sources. xfree-drm does not yet work with 2.6 kernels, use the DRM in the kernel.
```

----------

## jere890

im just curious, why has it been so hard to get support for these IGP cards, seems like such a big problem that there would have been a fix a long time ago. at least with 2.6..

----------

## mizery de aria

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> I also doubt any of those howto's will work.  It seems that the 320M is an entirely different chipset/card and is not remotely related to the 340M.  I'm thinking a different driver/patch would have to fix this but whatever 

 

Uber's how-to didn't work for me

 *ptitman wrote:*   

> i got my igp 320 to work, i'm currently using kernel 2.6test9 + xfree 4.3.99.16 patched .
> 
> i've got a presario 2118EA, athlon

 

How'd you manage that?

----------

## TriGuN

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*   I also doubt any of those howto's will work.  It seems that the 320M is an entirely different chipset/card and is not remotely related to the 340M.  I'm thinking a different driver/patch would have to fix this but whatever  
> 
> Uber's how-to didn't work for me
> 
> 

 

Me neither  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ptitman

hey miseria de aria !

  well, to be honest i did this setup quite a while ago ! but stil u can give a go.

   I'm now using 2.6.1-rc2 and it still work.

  you can get my kernel config  here  and my XFconfig there

for the rest i basically followed uber lord's how-to.

but as i got the ati-agp selected as a module in my kernel i need to load it on boot by editing /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and adding ati-agp.

----------

## int2str

I also got my IPG 320 card working (Compaq Presario 2100).

Essentially like the howto that was posted. It's really pretty easy.

Don't emerge xfree-drm.

Don't emerge any radeon drivers or anything.

Cheers,

   André

----------

## mizery de aria

I had ati-drivers 3.2.8 installed.  I "emerge -C ati-drivers"ed.  Hopefully that resolves my issue.

----------

## OSTSJoe

Removing ati-drivers,  opengl-update xfree, and rebuilding xfree fixed my 320M's long time of "Direct Rendering: No". I hadn't even realized I had installed the ati-drivers months ago in a desperate attempt to get the card working, so double check to make sure your useing the xfree opengl if your having troube with drm.

----------

## mizery de aria

Rebuilding which version of XFree?  4.3.0-r3?  4.3.99.16?  By rebuild, do you mean reemerge?  I have 4.3.99.16 installed.

----------

## Gorth

I kinda have it with my IGP 320... XFree 4.3.99.16, kernel 2.6.1, and following earlier instructions.  However,

```
bash-2.05b# glxinfo | grep render

disabling TCL support

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSENO-TCL

bash-2.05b# glxgears

disabling TCL support

1308 frames in 5.0 seconds = 261.600 FPS

1624 frames in 5.0 seconds = 324.800 FPS

1627 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.400 FPS

```

is all I get.  You guys seem to be getting ~450, what could make that discrepancy?

FWIW, http://g0rth.cjb.net/XF86Config is my config...

----------

## ptitman

hey gorth !

  looking at your XFconfig i saw that you are using a DefaultDepth of 24 .... you know, those graphic cards suck and you better be gentle with it.

  I guess that setting DefaultDepth to 16  will get you up to the 450fps.

  i doubt you will see any quality diffrence but you will be able to play movies using opengl  :Cool: 

----------

## jere890

ptitman: what vid card are you using.

----------

## ptitman

 *jere890 wrote:*   

> ptitman: what vid card are you using.

 

IGP 320M

----------

## TriGuN

OMFG! I FINALLY GOT IT WORKING!!!!! HAHAHAH

I just upgraded to love5, did some other fooling around, IT WORKS!@!!! THANKS UBER!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mizery de aria

Trigun: What kernel?  What other fooling around?  And what is Love5?

----------

## TriGuN

Okay, now that I've calmed down, (I've been trying to get it working for over a month)

I dont remember exactly what I did, but before I did anything, I tried:

opengl-update xfree just for the hell of it.

I'm not sure if that actually did the trick or not, but whatever.  After that, I upgraded some 22 outdated packages on my system, and finally, I upgraded ot the love-sources kernel.  their current release is love5 and it contains the Radeon IGP patch needed  :Smile: 

----------

## Squinky86

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> ... love5 and it contains the Radeon IGP patch needed 

 

This IGP patch, is it only for 320M or are you saying my 340M isn't hopeless yet?

EDIT: getting love-sources-2.6.2_rc1-r1 because I have nothing to lose...

----------

## matspi

I can't get it work. I followed the tutorial and recompiled xfree about 10 times now. But I still get 

```
direct rendering: No

```

Why?

Here is my XFree.log

Any help is appreciated.

Thx

matspi

----------

## mizery de aria

ptitman:  I'm still having a few difficulties.  Can you display what you get as output for "lsmod?"  Thanks.

----------

## TriGuN

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*   ... love5 and it contains the Radeon IGP patch needed  
> 
> This IGP patch, is it only for 320M or are you saying my 340M isn't hopeless yet?
> 
> EDIT: getting love-sources-2.6.2_rc1-r1 because I have nothing to lose...

 

Well, it works for my 340M  :Smile: 

----------

## ptitman

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> ptitman:  I'm still having a few difficulties.  Can you display what you get as output for "lsmod?"  Thanks.

 

```
lsmod

radeon                115288  10

ati_agp                 6412  1 

agpgart                26696  2 ati_agp

...
```

and in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
ati-agp
```

----------

## Enderson

The .ebuild version of Xfree is 4.3.99.902-r1 for me now, how can I assure the patches in the HOW-TO will work. or they won't?

I've compiled my Kernel as it say and I'm working now, but I want the DRI to work

How can I get the xfrre-4.3.99.16.ebuild?

----------

## dan2003

i just built 4.3.99.902-r1.  X wont start at all  :Sad: . without even trying to patch for 3d...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  and the 4.3.99.16 is gone from portage  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: .

----------

## JSylvia007

Hey guys!  I also suffer from the Radeon IGP320M "problem".  VERY new to gentoo, but not so new to linux.  I read this entire thread, and I think i'm ready to tackle this.  I have some questions before I start tho.

TriGun:  You say that the love5 kernel has all the patches installed.

Does this mean, that I can emerge the love5 kernel, do a genkernel --config  set the options that i need / want... (are there any i should stay away from).

Then, I can emerge the xfree-4.3.99.902.ebuild  wait for that to compile (go out and build a pizza restaurant, then eat some pizza)   Once it's compiled, reboot, and i should be able to run GLXGEARS and see something like ~450fps??  

Am i reading that it's finally become this easy??

Please advise

~Jake

EDIT:  I went looking through portage, and i couldnt find the love5 kernel...  Is there another kernel I could use, ??

----------

## pakman

Heres the ebuild since its been removed from portage.

http://unixhead.org/docs/thinkpad/xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild

Ya need to copy it to /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/ then use the instructions a few pages back to get it patched. You'll need to run 

```
ebuild ./xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild digest
```

 before it'll let you compile/install.

I did port the patch over to the 4.3.0-r4 xfree, but it completely kills my display, even powering the backlight off, so hopefully its halfway through being integrated. Took bloody hours of compiling to get that right too!

I've not got DRM working with any xfree other than the above version with the patch from xfree.org. Am using 2.6 kernels with either the -love patch or -mm patch (since 2.6.1-mm2), both using different radeon drivers/patches but either works fine for me.

----------

## sfb

```

chmod 777 /dev/dri

chmod 777 /dev/dri/card0

```

That's what I was missing!  

I have dri working (at last), with an IGP340M.

Kernel 2.6.1 patched with the 2.6.1 IPG patch from consultmatt.co.uk, built with agpgart and radeon modules.

xfree-4.3.99.16 patched with the xfree patch from consultmatt.co.uk. (Thank you pakman for the link to the ebuild)

----------

## JSylvia007

Just to recap packman, (thanks for the ebuild, BTW) but if i use the newest -mm kernel,  I shouldnt have to patch a kernel??  

~Jake

----------

## pakman

Jake: Other than applying the -mm patch you shouldn't need any others yep. I've got DRM running on 2.6.3-rc2-mm1 with a 340M.

If just the -mm patch doesn't work, check out the -love patchset which includes the http://consultmatt.co.uk igp stuff (and the -mm patch). Search the "Other things gentoo" forum for it, also has ebuilds knocking about which might make life a bit easier.

There is a kernel module included in XFree but its not installed by default, check a few pages back for instructions how to get it running. That might be useful if you don't want to change or patch kernels. Not sure how well it works though.

If you've got the wrong kernel module you'll get an error in /var/log/XFree86 just before it says "Direct Rendering Disabled" something like "mismatched fb location". Some older radeon igp modules have texture issues, the newest from consultmatt and -mm don't for me.

----------

## JSylvia007

to be honest, i'm new to patching things, i've never had to do any of that in the past...  so here are some other questions that i pose to you... Looking at capnjameskirk's directions, i basically typed 

```
emerge kernel-2.6.3-rc2-mm1
```

had a bunch of problems with the display on boot, but it booted... (wanted to make sure it booted before wasting my time recompiling X.  I figure that the driver created by X that i will copy in should fix that.  

Also, i found MTTR in the kernel, but was unable to locate /dev/agpgart in menuconfig... didnt think it would be too much of a problem.  Also, i could not UNSELECT DRM, as it wasnt even an option in this kernel.    After letting Genkernel finish, i rebooted to a garbled display, but it booted, as my previous version of X loaded correctly.  then i started the XFREE Part of the HOWTO

got to the 

```
patch --dry-run -Np0 < /home/jsylvia/radeon_igp/XFree-4.4-20031012-igp.patch
```

and everything failed...  Something about X out of X chunks failed, several times on the screen...  I noticed that the ebuild that you posted was version xfree-4.3.99.16...  and the ebuild he uses is xfree-4.3.99.14..  

As i am new to this.. i dont know where to go from here... Any help... and much needed guidance.... would be appreciated.

~Jake

----------

## pakman

The xfree patch I'm using is from here: http://bugs.xfree.org/attachment.cgi?id=723&action=view

Check the guide by uberlord on the 3rd page of this thread for installation instructions for xfree. You did well to stop when you saw the rejected chunks, meaning the patch didn't change all the bits of code it wanted to, X compiles the radeon DRI stuff last so it wouldave taken about 2 hours before you got an error message and compile died  :Smile: 

You need patched xfree and a radeon kernel module.

If you're going to use the kernel module supplied with X (it's not installed by default) you should be OK with any kernel. With your current kernel you can use the ati_agp and radeon modules that come with it and not worry about using xfree's kernel module, you still need to patch xfree to update its drivers though.

The kernel options are in device drivers->character devices. The ones you want are /dev/agpgart, Direct Rendering Manager, ATI Chipset support and radeon. I'd recommend doing them as modules (except DRM, won't allow you to choose it as a module) then you can replace/unload them later for testing.

Bit of extra advice, if you're using framebuffer (1024x768 console) don't use the radeon framebuffer module, use instead the vesa vga one. That might solve your garbled display. Only use support for 1 framebuffer too otherwise 2.6 cacks itself, with 2.4 you could compile them all in and it'd just use one, not any more.

----------

## JSylvia007

Thanks for the quick reply!!!  I'll be looking into this as soon as i get back to my laptop tomorrow...  I'll keep you... posted... hehe  Thanks for all the help!!  I really appreciate it.

~Jake

----------

## JSylvia007

IT WORKS!!!  Using pakman's advice above, and UberLord's directions on page 3 of this thread, 3D support is now fully operational on my Radeon IGP320M.  Advice to future people...  Read this thread completely before you try any of this, and dont be afraid to ask any of us for help.

Now all I have left is to get my W200 Wireless card working with my 2.6 kernel... Works perfectly in 2.4...  Not quite sure why it isnt working now...  Thats a problem for another post.  

Thanks for all the help everyone!!

~Jake

----------

## mizery de aria

JSylvia007: What version of xfree do you have installed?

In /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree all I see are:

```
drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Feb 10 11:44 .

drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root         4096 Feb 13 20:36 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        63634 Feb 10 11:44 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1685 Feb 10 11:44 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Feb 13 19:56 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          228 Jul  3  2003 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        23612 Feb  9 07:52 xfree-4.2.1-r3.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        34711 Feb  9 22:03 xfree-4.3.0-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        31188 Feb  9 07:52 xfree-4.3.99.902-r1.ebuild
```

I currently have 4.3.99.16 installed but I don't see it available for reinstall.  How am I supposed to modify the ebuild to apply the reference to the patch?  I believe I applied the patch last time I installed 4.3.99.16, so then I should be able to skip this step, right?

----------

## JSylvia007

Above is a link for the ebuild that you need to use.

~Jake

----------

## Enderson

I read all the post and did all the tasks but I'm getting hits error at the dmesg

```

# dmesg

...

radeon: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tra

ns len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda6) for (hda6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

ohci1394: $Rev: 1087 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[d0007000-d00077ff]  Max 

Packet=[2048]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000bcd719eec198b]

ttyS1 at I/O 0x8828 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS2 at I/O 0x8840 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS3 at I/O 0x8850 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS4 at I/O 0x8860 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS5 at I/O 0x8870 (irq = 3) is a 8250

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 379M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

eth0: link up.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

blk: queue dbc92200, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 4166 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

The part that says *ERROR*, what is that about?

The Xfree log:

```

# cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep -i radeon

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336 found

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336" (ChipID = 0x4336)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Non-DDC laptop panel detected

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768                

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1024x786 800x600 is out of range.

(WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): No valid mode specified, force to native mdoe

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdda8c000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdda8c000 to 0x4426f000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xdda8c000 at 0x4426f000

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7413

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

What could be the problem, I'm using vanilla 2.6.1 with patches.

I'd like to know if it's a XFree or a kernel problem, if it's kernel, I can try the mm or love sources.

Suggestions?

----------

## Enderson

I compiled the mm-sources 2.6.3-rc2-mm1 and the Direct Rendering worked OK for me,

I played Quake3 ithout problems. I`m getting ~500 with glxgears.

But I have the problems os synaptics drivers and acpi.

If I don`t put acpi=off the boot freezes.

And the touchpad isn`t working too.

Anyone with these problems?

I have a HP compaq nx 9005.

----------

## mizery de aria

blargh, I'm using 2.6.3-rc2-mm kernel as well, but I don't have direct rendering working yet.  I followed the steps in this thread several times and have been trying for 2 months, with no luck at all.  :Sad: 

----------

## shard

all of the patches to enable direct rendering on a IGP 320/340M have been checked into dri-cvs. Head over to

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/

and check it out. I'm using a 2.6.2 kernel (vanilla/unpatched) with dri-cvs and am getting ~550fps in glxgears.

----------

## pakman

 *shard wrote:*   

> all of the patches to enable direct rendering on a IGP 320/340M have been checked into dri-cvs.

 

Which version of xfree are you using, the current one in portage (4.3.0-r5)?

That would certainly make the guide to getting IGP working easier, would now be:

1) install dri.

----------

## mizery de aria

 *shard wrote:*   

> all of the patches to enable direct rendering on a IGP 320/340M have been checked into dri-cvs.

 

That means that the next stable release of dri, when installed, should increase the likelihood that my system has direct rendering capabilities.  Right?

If so, I guess I'll wait until it's released.

----------

## tolly

I've got 3d working, however in the default window size of glxgears, I only get 200FPS. Is this ok? I am wondering why everyone else get ~450. I have an IGP320M using 64Mb of my DDR.

Is thjs normal, or can I increase it?

Tolly

If you need to see my logs, please ask.

Gentoo 1.4

2.6.3-rc2-love2

XFree86 4.3.99.16

----------

## Squinky86

 *tolly wrote:*   

> I've got 3d working, however in the default window size of glxgears, I only get 200FPS. Is this ok? I am wondering why everyone else get ~450. I have an IGP320M using 64Mb of my DDR.

 

Type 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

 and if it says 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

 you probably have nothing to worry about.

That being said, I'd like to report yet another success story.  After days of playing with it, I finally unmerged the ati-drivers that I forgot I still had laying around and everything worked great. IGP 340M on a Compaq Presario 2590us with ati-agp and radeon modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. ut2003/2004-demo works great, and so does full ut2003, with a few weird color/font things that's probably on my end.

----------

## tolly

Yeah, I def. have GL working, but I was curious as to why other laptops with their integrated graphics are getting ~2.5x my glxgears. When I am compiling @ ~100% CPU, I still get ~200FPS, so I know its not getting bogged down by my processor. I know that glxgears is not a good indicator, but any ideas?

(for all those having problems, I complely removed all versions of X, including the bits that portage doesn't remove, and it worked.)

Tolly

----------

## amigafan

If your synaptics touchpad doesn't work as expected after a switch from xfree4.3 to 4.3.99xx simply do an "emerge synaptics". In my case the tip to click feature and the scrolling doesn't work - now it does  :Wink: 

----------

## Enderson

The  xfree-drm in portage doesn't support kernel 2.6.

when the IGP 320M will be avaliable in the xfree-drm with 2.6 support?

----------

## _danno

hey guys,

i was wondering if someone who got their 340M working using a love-sources kernel could help a newbie out and put up like a condensed howto of what they did?  looking through this whole thread, theres so many different things going on i don't know what to do.  thanks a lot

----------

## mattix

Just now got it working! 

Used the patched xfree-4.3.99-16 ebuild.  Used latest mm-sources kernel (2.6.3-mm3), with agpgart, ati agp, and radeon all compiled as modules, and I use the kernel radeon module, not the patched xfree one.

One thing that I've not seen mentioned, the agpgart and ati_agp (or whatever agp module you use) MUST be loaded BEFORE the radeon module.  I just now figured that out.  So in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 I have agpgart first, then ati_agp, then radeon.

----------

## Enderson

I installed 2.6.3-mm4 and the patched xfree-4.3.99.16 and it's working, but I only get

~200fps with glxgears, I can play Quake3 but not the best performance.

----------

## mizery de aria

For some reason my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 doesn't get loaded

I tried manually loading the modules listed in the file and none seem to exist.  I believe I have them all compiled into the kernel though.  Still direct rendering isn't enabled.  Shall I have them loaded as modules rather than compiled into the kernel?

----------

## RevolutionaryIconoclast

Every time I try using radeon instead of Vesa, I get a black screen and the backlight turns off.  I've tried the instructions but nothing works.  Anyone have any ideas?  I can still move into the terminals and alt + ctrl + backspace to restart the X server.  I have a radeon IGP 320M

----------

## RevolutionaryIconoclast

If you end up getting a monitor out of sync error/backlight turning off try adding 

 Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS" 

That should help anyone out there, especially with a Compaq Presario 2140US or similair  :Smile: .

----------

## ::Fly::

I got dri working on my IGP 340M (Compaq Presario 2516EA).

Check out this howto: http://h00045ad2a5c0.ne.client2.attbi.com/jaydolan/igp.html. It worked great for me   :Smile: 

----------

## mizery de aria

I checked out the howto.

http://h00045ad2a5c0.ne.client2.attbi.com/jaydolan/igp.html

I am up to the patch for XFree86, but I noticed I have no such file xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/radeon/radeon_screen.h.igp or xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/radeon/radeon_screen.h anywhere at all.  Perhaps that's where my problem lies.  Anyone know how I can get those files to appear in my ~/xc directory?

----------

## zrubi

Hi 

I have a Fujitsu-siemens Amilo-A with IGP-320M and try to get working DRI.

I've tried a lot of solutions, but the result is always the same: 

freezed, unusable machine, I had to reboot  :Crying or Very sad: 

What I'm tried:

kernel: gento-dev-sources 2.6.3-gentoo1 with and without the dri patch (http://bugs.xfree86.org/attachment.cgi?id=706&action=view)

X: xfree-4.3.99.16.ebuild + patch (http://bugs.xfree.org/attachment.cgi?id=723&action=view)

I can load the ati-agp, module the result is seem to be OK:

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 423M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

```

Loading the dri module without any problem 

(I've tied booth the kernel's module and the module from pached xfree):

```

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

```

but when I'm starting X my machine freeze and the only way is reboot  :Crying or Very sad: 

What soud I do to get DRI work on my machine  :Question:  [/url]

----------

## zrubi

 *::Fly:: wrote:*   

> I got dri working on my IGP 340M (Compaq Presario 2516EA).
> 
> Check out this howto: http://h00045ad2a5c0.ne.client2.attbi.com/jaydolan/igp.html. It worked great for me  

 

I've tried this too, but no luck just freeze  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zrubi

I did one more try:

http://consultmatt.co.uk/nx9005/gentoo.php

Same result -> freeze 

Of course its working under window$   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zrubi

another try:

if I dont load ati-agp, and star X again:

X satrted without dri, and produce some error messages:

```

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- char-major-226-0. error = 256

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3916 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

If I stop X, and load ati-agp and startx again:

X start witout dri, and the relevant dmesg:

```

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 423M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3978 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

I have no idea what can I do to make 3d working.  :Confused: 

----------

## ::Fly::

mizery de aria: Are you using Xfree 4.4.0 RC1 or RC2?

The patch for Xfree 4.4.0 is here: http://bugs.xfree86.org/attachment.cgi?id=1130&action=view

I hope that solves your problem.

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm using XFree 4.3.99.16

I heard there were some licensing issues with 4.4.0 and there may be a fork.

----------

## damianfrancis

Ok but how do I get 4.3.99.16 cause it is not in portage?  And am I trying to install xfree4.3.99.16 and then patch it.  There is so much in this thread that even after reading the official gentoo doc on drm, it is hard to know what you are actually supposed to be doing here.  Do you need a certain version of xfree?  If so do you need a certain patch?  I am running kernel 2.6.4-rc2-mm1, is this alright to use with this xfree4.3.99.16ebuild and patch?  Just some clarification on these matters would be nice since this thread covers a lot of time and many different releases of kernels xversions not to mention things being changed in portage due to liscensing issues with xfree.

----------

## atp

Hi all,

I have XFree86 v. 4.3.99.902 built with the radeon patch (id 862 at bugs.xfree86.org) on a gentoo laptop with kernel 2.6.3-rc2-mm1.  My laptop is an HP ze5300 with an ATI Radeon IGP 340M chip.

Using the patched radeon driver has enabled direct rendering, and I get ~500 with glxgears.  I followed the instructions posted earlier in this thread.  However, in trying to run ut2003 or tuxracer, I receive:

drmCommandWrite: -22

drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)

I cannot seem to find documentation on this sort of behaviour anywhere.

It would be very appreciated to hear some comments on this.  Perhaps I should repatch with the new XFree86-4.4.0?

A bit of info:

```

atp@myelin> lsmod | egrep '(radeon)|(agp)'

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                131040  2

ati_agp                 7436    1 

agpgart                27564  2 ati_agp

```

```

atp@myelin> dmesg | grep 'drm:radeon'

[drm:radeon_check_and_fixup_packets] *ERROR* Invalid R100 texture offset

[drm:radeon_emit_packets] *ERROR* Packet verification failed

[drm:radeon_cp_cmdbuf] *ERROR* radeon_emit_packets failed

```

```

atp@myelin> glxinfo | grep 'direct'

disabling TCL support

direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## yardbird

Hi,

I have a radeon IGP 340M here. I followed the instructions and got dri working (~500 FPS in glxgears, using xfree 4.4.0-rc2).

However I'm not able to play UT2004, since I get this error:

```

OpenGL Error: GL_INVALID_ENUM (UOpenGLRenderDevice::Unlock)

```

The game starts (I can hear the sound) but I see nothing   :Confused:  Does anybody knows about this error?

Another question: if I install dri-cvs will I have a complete X server or just the DRI stuff?  How does the DRI-cvs X server relates to Xfree86? Are they synced at every release? I am a bit confused....

----------

## Tormented-Soul

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have a radeon IGP 340M here. I followed the instructions and got dri working (~500 FPS in glxgears, using xfree 4.4.0-rc2).
> 
> However I'm not able to play UT2004, since I get this error:
> ...

 

hi...i'm strunggeling with the same problem here...dri works...i get ~400fps in 24bit-mode watching movies with mplayer -vo xv|sdl, glxgears and so on works perfectly, but trying to start ut2004 hangs the laptop (could not see the error you saw, cause the whole screen was black), and mplayer -vo gl|gl2 gives no video, but black screen ... dunno why :/ maybe opengl in the driver is broken/incomplete/buggy?

----------

## _danno

Hey, i've got a question

in my dmesg output, i get the following,

```

#>dmesg

...

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP345M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 380M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

...

```

so am i right in thinking that my kernel is configured correctly for direct rendering, and i just need to mess with XFree?

I am using unaltered gentoo-dev-sources by the way.

thanks.

----------

## patroclo7

Do you know something about dri enabling for this card in the new freedesktop xorg (xorg the fork of xfree, not xserver the new x implementation...)?

I know that many patches which were not been included in xfree 4.4.0 are now included in xorg (and my friends using it with ati cards in the latest fedora are very happy :--)) ). May be that also the patch for radeon mobility igp 320-340 has been included... May be therefore that using mm-sources-2.6.5 and xorg one can have dri enabled for this card without patching anything... Is it only a dream?

Now I have dri enabled using mm-sources-2.6.5 (with its functioning radeon module) and patched xfree 4.3.99.16... But it seems now clear that xorg is our immediate future, and xserver our remote future, so I would be happy to abandon XFree!

As an alternative, do you know if there is a patch for xorg?

As a last question, did anyone try the xserver ebuild on these cards? I know that at the moment there is no dri in xserver, but I would be curious to know how xserver works in general for them.

Thanks for any information.

----------

## ptitman

hi there!

   I got my igp 320M to work fine. but now, a new issue arise!!!

   Well, i've had a hand on a "Hewlett Packard Ultra VGA 1024" monitor. Having 2 monitors could be a neat feature but unfortunately it doesn't work !!!

   Using vesa drivers, both my laptop monitor and the HP one work, but no DRI.

   Using  radeon, I got DRI enabled, but only the laptop monitor works. The other one stay blank ( flickering by time ). Nevertheless, if i switch to a virtual console, i got both working   :Confused: 

   Has anybody had 2 monitors working on an IGP 320M yet?

   Any idea how this could be fixed?

  tks

----------

## tcaptain

I just wanted to post a quick and LOUD THANK YOU! to everyone participating in this thread and esp. to captnjameskirk for the HOWTO on page 2.

I just ran through it...and it WORKS!

Presario 2110CA with 3D accel working like a DREAM!

(I'm running kernel 2.6.3 so I skipped the kernel instructions although I checked to be sure I had the right options selected - not using framebuffer...right now I'm going with "if it ain't broke..don't fix it)

Just installed Quake3 arena (linux version) and it works AWESOME...

----------

## yardbird

I was able to get IGP340M working on DRI.

I installed XFree4.3.99.902 (latest available in portage) and then downloaded and built DRI CVS as indicated here. The DRI CVS was installed over the existing installation of XFree.

It seems like now it is also possible to build DRI against Xorg, but I've not tried yet.

I get >610 FPS in glxgears at 16 bit. Tuning helped a lot (esp. AGPMode to 4x, AGPFastWrite, PageFlip and AGP aperture size - see my configs below). I got working blender, UT2004, xmms OpenGL plugins, Chromium (~45 FPS) and Legends. Also KDE OpenGL plugins work.

The only glitch happens when changing resolution: when I'm not on 1024x768 I get strange behaviours, also in 2D and with DRI disabled. I guess DRI radeon driver has some issues recently, because two or three weeks ago I had no problems like these (but 3D was not working very well).

 *ptitman wrote:*   

> hi there!
> 
>    I got my igp 320M to work fine. but now, a new issue arise!!!
> 
>    Well, i've had a hand on a "Hewlett Packard Ultra VGA 1024" monitor. Having 2 monitors could be a neat feature but unfortunately it doesn't work !!!
> ...

 

You basically have two choices: Xinerama or MergedFB. Xinerama works well but without acceleration and it is slower. With MergedFB (similar to NVIDIA's TwinView) you have DRI also in dual-head configuration and it is very fast. You can go here for more information. My XF86Config for Xinerama:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen         "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen         "Screen1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Xinerama"

EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout"

#   Identifier     "Layout0"

#   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

#EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   #Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

   Option        "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   #ChipSet     "vesa"

   #Card        "vesa vesa"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

   Option       "AGPFastWrite" "on"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #ChipSet     "vesa"

        #Card        "vesa vesa"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "AGPMode" "4"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "on"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

   Screen       1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        27

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Be sure to adjust you PCI ID. For MergedFB:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   #Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

   Option        "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

   Option       "AGPFastWrite" "on"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "on"

   Option       "AGPSize" "64"

   Option       "GartSize" "64"

   #Option       "MergedFB" "true"

   Option       "CRT2Position" "RightOf"

   Option       "MetaModes" "1024x768-1024x768"

   Option       "CRT2HSync" "31-85"

   Option       "CRT2VRefresh" "50-100"

   Option       "MergedDPI" "75 75"    

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        27

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

As you see in mergedFB mode all the configuration options for the second head go into the "Device" section.

Hope this helps!

----------

## ptitman

hi!

  tks yardbird.

   But still not perfect  :Sad:  .

   Either using xinerama or mergedfb, i got the same result : the external monitor is obviously recognized as when i startx, i can drag the mouse cursor into a virtual area, but unfortunately, the external CRT screen turns to standby mode. 

  Weird though !!

----------

## wmartino

Hello all,

  I just started using Gentoo about two weeks ago. So far thanks to these forums I have managed to get everything running with much trouble. I managed to get my 320M working (about 450-480 fps, seems to bo about normal). My problem now is tuxracer. When I load it up all I get is a light blue screen. I get sound just fine. I have reemerged tuxracer but still no luck. Anyone have any ideas.

----------

## yardbird

 *ptitman wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
>   tks yardbird.
> 
>    But still not perfect  .
> ...

 

Maybe the settings for the external monitor are not correct? I'm mainly thinking about refresh rates. Try setting them to very conservative values, like 60 Hz horizontal sync.

----------

## pens

For those wondering, I got my IGP 340m up and running perfectly with the xorg-x11 server and DRI from cvs. It was very quick and painless. First off, install the xorg-x11 server (search forums for tips/guides on this), then install dri from cvs using [url]dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building[/url]. Make sure to follow the instructions to install under X.org rather than XFree86. Good luck

----------

## Gentii

Thanks a lot pens, I love you. I have lost hope to see dri working with xorg, I followed your insctructions and it worked like a charm for my igp 320m too. There is just one thing I've to change in the dri howto : I didnt have a Makefile.linux in drm/linux , just Makefile and Makefile.kernel. But it worked fine with Makefile to build the radeon.ko.

There is yet one funny thing : I had 400 fps without dri and now I've 200 fps.  :Smile: 

For my 2 others pc, activating dri gives me a big acceleration on glxgears (400 fps to 4000 or 5000 fps). But anyway it works  :Smile: 

----------

## patroclo7

Yesterday it was a rainy day, so I decided to make different tries about direct rendering with my IGP 320 U1.

I was using XFree 4.3.99.16 patched with the radeon module inside it (when I use a gentoo-dev-kernel) and the kernel module (when I use mm-kernel). I have dri enable, glxgears around 420 fps, pinball and tuxracer without problems, some other game with problems...

I gave the first try to xorg. I installed xorg without any problem. Then I downloaded dri, mesa and drm from dri cvs, following the specific instructions for xorg. Compilation and installation were unproblematic. 

Glxinfo told me that direct rendring was enabled. But glxgears, any game and any video using opengl resources HANGED my system, compelling me to hardware standby.

I was curious to know if the problem concerned xorg or dri cvs. Therefore, I tried to go back to XFree. I used the unofficial ebuild for XFree 4.4.0 stable. Then, I installed again dri and mesa from dri cvs over it. This time, Direct rendering was enabled, but glxgears returns only 220 fps!!! However, the actual games performance was quite good...

Therefore, I turned back to the patched XFree 4.3.99.16... It seems that for IGP 320 (not so for IGP 340) the actual dri cvs has some problems, while patching the prestable 4.4.0 releases is the best choice. I hope that xorg will be able soon to include and integrate coorectly dri cvs. Otherwise, many people would be forced to stay with XFree despite the well'known licensing-problem.

----------

## Winkie

At the moment the CVS seems uncompilable to me, one of the drm.cs spits out pages upon pages of errors, lost the logs however, so just a quick hope someone's seen a problem like this and knows the fix.

----------

## gmichels

I fetched the cvs sources on 27/04 and they compiled fine for me.

I can run glxgears (minor improvements, around 500 fps) but the computer crashes if I try to run some 3d app such as quake3.

btw my computer has an 320m chipset

----------

## Goeland86

hey, if you're still wondering how to make it work, check this thread :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1080260#1080260

from what I know, it should work with either XFree or Xorg.

Feel free to post or email me about any questions you might have.

----------

## drinian

So I finally got it working on my Compaq Presario 2145US notebook (Radeon 320M) after about three days. If anyone else wants to know what I did, I can write up a little bit, just ask.

But here's my problem: has anyone been able to get 3D games to work? I've tried ut2004 and quake3, and get the same error from both on startup:

```

drmCommandWrite: -22

drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)

```

Quake3 actually leaves my desktop in 640x480 too when it dies. Any graphics gurus out there have a clue if this is just a limitation of the driver or what? Thanks.

----------

## Goeland86

drinian, that problem is due to some compilation problem... You need to use the modules in the tarball, or it doesn't work... I found that out just like you did: tried a GL game, saw it crash and looked around for a solution...

the solution is that modules tarball...

----------

## drinian

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drinian, that problem is due to some compilation problem... You need to use the modules in the tarball, or it doesn't work... I found that out just like you did: tried a GL game, saw it crash and looked around for a solution... 
> 
> the solution is that modules tarball...
> ...

 

Hmm. So basically, if I understand you right, this is because I compiled my own modules to be optimized for Athlon XP's, and none of these binaries can deal with that. Right? I'll try the precompiled modules if I can and report back.

----------

## drinian

Reporting back:

Using what I think you're talking about -- the script solution in the other thread -- I have (sort of) advanced one step forward and two back. No more error, but now I can't change from my default resolution (1400x1050)! That means games just get stuck as soon as they switch to their res and I have to ctrl-alt-backspace my way out. I have no clue why the sources in the script would work differently, although according to one of the posts up above the DRI CVS is slightly broken for the 320M, and I had used that originally.

So I still can't play any games, since I can't switch to any other resolution, and now I lose that functionality too. I think I will try again from scratch X sources soon. On the upside, the helper script's sources appear to have improved my glxgears fps from 425 to 499. Weird.

----------

## Goeland86

weird indeed... have you looked at the instructions I posted on the other thread...

here

Maybe it'll help you out a bit.

----------

## drinian

Ok, so I have now tried combining the kernel modules from the package in the other thread with the latest 4.3.99 Xfree ebuild patched with the latest patch available from XFree themselves. (this one: http://bugs.xfree86.org/attachment.cgi?id=1130&amp;action=view)

This has the same effect as using the lastest kernel modules from CVS -- I just get the "-22" error as mentioned above.

Process of elimination says that whatever's causing my card to work but suddenly not be able to change resolutions (also a sticking point) is in whatever patches the other thread inserts in the XFree source.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, can anyone else with a Compaq Presario 2100-series comment on how they got 3d games working?

----------

## Goeland86

drinian, maybe the problem lies in using a 4.3.99 branch of XFree... Xorg is a fork of the 4.4, and the patch was designed for 4.4.0... have you tried with Xorg?

----------

## damianfrancis

So I am wondering if I wanted to upgrade to xorg even though it is masked, do I need to take out or leave in "X" in my USE flags?  And has it been the experience of a general majority that the patch works better with xorg over xfree?  One more question then I'm done.  What about the radeon drivers and ati agpgart in the 2.6.6 mm-sources?  From what I understand these sources have the latest dri patches, need I mess with the patch if dri is not working with those sources, or should I just fiddle with them and try to troubleshoot under the assumption that the patch being discussed here is already in the mm-sources?

----------

## Goeland86

the patch we're talking about is not for agpgart, the agp module in the 2.6.x kernels with x>=2 is perfectly fine. It's the radeon module you need to get off fom the DRI cvs project.

I don't necessarily think that Xorg accepts patches better than XFree, but the code of Xorg has been definitely cleaned up alot, and it speeds things up a bit. Second, the XFree patch has been developped for the 4.4 version, not 4.3.xx, and Xorg is basically the equivalent of XFree4.4.0.

And yes, leave the X in the USE variable, 'cuz it doesn't have to do that much with XFree or Xorg as it does with the Xserver implementation, which is the same for both.

If you want more detailed instructions, and a link to a tarball with an install script for this, check out the other thread, where I posted step by step instructions... here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158551&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## damianfrancis

man this kinda sux, I installed xorg and x would not start, it was complaning about there not being a glx module, and also some jazz about my synaptic touchpad.  But it did apear to be loading drm with the modules for the igp chipset that are in the 2.6.6 kernel.  I have unmerged xorg and am emerging xfree right now in hopes that it will deal with my touchpad.

----------

## Goeland86

for the touchpad, just do emerge synaptics...

----------

## damianfrancis

Did that, I already had them installed.  Do I have to re-emerge "synaptics" after installing xorg?

----------

## Goeland86

I think you might indeed... try it, worse that happens you have it installed already. Also, go and look in the driver section of the mouse you want to use, and make sure it's set at "synaptics".

----------

## Legoguy

A warning to you all: Something (at least on my system) screwed up and now my fonts are messed up. ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178289  )

So far no one has either seen this thread or doesn't know how to solve it. 

Anyhow, all I needed to do was 

ebuild <xorg ebuild file> fetch

ebuild <xorg ebuild file> unpack

apply the previously mentioned Xfree patch from their bugzilla to /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.7.0/work/xc

ebuild <xorg ebuild file> compile

ebuild <xorg ebuild file> install

ebuild <xorg ebuild file> qmerge

Note that you need a recent 2.6 -mm kernel. I now get about 460 fps in glxgears, and can play BZFlag at a steady rate of 35fps; however there's a bug either in BZFlag or this IGP driver that renders some of BZFlag's text at different opacities.

Goeland, by the way, the evas test is 2d. Not 3d. Scores in there on my desktop and laptop are equal, when my laptop has a card with half the memory of the desktop, even without this 3D working.

----------

## Goeland86

Legoguy, evas isn't 3D, I agree, but it measures the performance of your opengl capabilities. And in my case DRI threw me up from 0.202 in evas to 4.1! so how do you explain that?

----------

## Legoguy

 *Goeland86 wrote:*   

> Legoguy, evas isn't 3D, I agree, but it measures the performance of your opengl capabilities. And in my case DRI threw me up from 0.202 in evas to 4.1! so how do you explain that?

 

However I thought the point of this thread was 3D  :Wink: 

2D hasn't been affected at all by the driver updates, so you definitley had something going on there. And by the way, 4 on an IGP card is a little high when my 128mb GeForce4 on the desktop gets 2.5 :-/

Word of benchmarking advice, never ever hide part or all of the window with another one.

----------

## Goeland86

I never hid anything during tests.

Running it right now to check the score.

not hiding anything... I get 4.976,.... which is alot!

I never thought I'd get something like that...

Btw, my system's got an Athlon 2400+, what do you have?

EDIT:

I ran it above with the cronos theme, with lots of transparent. I ran it later with the winter theme and only got 3.8... so I guess the theme can make a difference too. Which one are you using?

----------

## Legoguy

I feel rather silly right now; I was running the evas_software_x11_test, not the evas_gl_x11_test - I get about 4.5 on that, AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+.

----------

## Goeland86

it's ok, everyone makes a mistake once in a while   :Wink:   especially me!  :Razz: 

----------

## drinian

Quick update on the subject:

I finally got 3d support working! There is an excellent tutorial on how to do it, written in both English and German, available at this Yahoo Group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/amilo/

It's a .pdf in the "files" section. Many thanks to the author. As it turns out, a very specific CVS snapshot of XFree must be used for it to work.

----------

## Goeland86

drinian, I know of MANY people having it working. Have you looked at the other thread I posted? there's at least a dozen gentoo users who have Xorg or XFree 4.4 working with DRI, and I know a couple of other distro users who have it working with Xorg too. So it's not specific to an XFree CVS snapshot.

But if it works for you, great.

----------

## damianfrancis

you mean you know several people who have not just dri but correct performance from opengl apps, and are running it on an igp320?  Cause I am having problems with certain opengl apps, some run perfect, such as enemy territory and tux racer.  But screen savers suck and are all blinky.  It seemed that you were suggesting, Goeland86, that using the dri installer.sh is not enough you should use their prepackeged radeon modules and not the ones which are built when you select them in building a kernel, such as in the mm-sources.  Is this correct?  That the opengl works properly only if you us the modules from the tarball?

----------

## damianfrancis

Ok I read about another install.sh elsewhere that fixes some of the problems I was having.  For instance before even though I had dri games like frozen-bubble were just black when they opened since they default to fullscreen, I believe at a different resolution than the one I run from x start up 1024x768, that problem is fixed.  However my screensavers look just the same, they flixer really badly and many glscreensavers show nothing but black.  Ok this is what I have done.  There is a new xorg.

1.  emerge the new version of xorg 6.7.0-r1

2.  make sure you run etc-update

3.  you could download this first but anyway, get a recent tarball snapshot for the radeon drm from here http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/ and unpack it where ever you like

4.  once xorg is installed exit the xserver, this needs to be done in a way that xorg will not restart itself, according to the thread I read you must not use this drm install.sh while the server is running.  Kinda reminds me of installing nvidia drivers.  if you don't know how typing 

```
init 3
```

 at a terminal prompt as root should do the trick

5.  run the install.sh file that is located inside the folder /dripkg which you'll see when you extract the tarball.

6.  That's basically it.  The script walks you through instalation.  Then ensure that you have the oppropriate lines in your xconfig file and start up x.  

It would be a good idea to use a newer kernel and compile your agp and video drivers as modules that autoload, so the script won't have any problem overwritting what it needs, but this is what I did.  Of course I was just upgrading to see if I could fix some of the video problems I was having, but I already had dri to begin with.  The thread were I found this recent drm installer snapshot is https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179279&highlight=igp+radeon+dri+howto

So it's not perfect yet but being able to properly switch to fullscreen for some games is nice[/code]

----------

## Goeland86

ok, well, if it worked for you great. I have experienced several things, and one note for performance: put the options AgpMode 4 and PageFlip in your xorg.conf

Also, I think there might be something using the ATI provided opengl libs... it gives you a little increase in glxgears over the standard one, but I think it gives even more of it in the screensavers. Personally the 3D clock saver works fine, nice and smooth. Try that for anything. It's only worth a radeon 7500 in pure performance anyways...

----------

## fuoco

Hi Goeland86.

I am using xorg and have an ATI IGP 9000. I patched xorg using the XFREE-4.4.0-RADEON-IGP patch going around here, and got glxinfo to show direct rendering: Yes. 

Indeed glxgears and xscreensaver gives much better results now. However my problem is exactly the same as drinian's. Many games I'm trying to run crash at once (sometimes leaving me with wrong resolutions) with the following errors:

drmCommandWrite: -22

drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)

I would appreciate if you can point me to a solution as many here have this working already. I see that there's some script I might need tp run but can't seem to find where it's located...

Thanks!!!

----------

## Goeland86

fuoco, I encountered that error as well, and it appears that part of the problem is an incorrect kernel module for the radeon IGPs. So if you grab the installer available on a link I posted in another thread here, the installer will compile a custom kernel module for your kernel. Install the tarball using the mini-howto I made, and unload-reload your radeon module, restart X (I suggest a hard restart at the login prompt using Ctrl-Alt-Backspace), and try it again.

If you still get that error, well, then I guess that the patch works only with the radeon igp320m. But hopefully it'll work with your chip as well.

Cheers

----------

## japsu

I got direct rendering working in my HP Compaq nx9005 (ATI Radeon Mobility U1 IGP320M) by emerging the (hard masked) X.org X11R6.7.99.2 and installing the DRI project's newest snapshots (Common 2004-07-19, Radeon 2004-07-24). The FPS in glxgears is a mere 170-200 FPS, so apparently there's still some work to do.

----------

## japsu

Okay, putting 'Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf made StepMania playable, but I'm still getting only 200 FPS in glxgears so the performance could be a LOT better. Quickly eyeing through this thread, I noticed someone else mentioning this problem also, so I'll read it through more carefully soon, but if someone knows a direct solution, I'm all ears (or eyes or whatever).

----------

## realjustin

Just an FYI,  I have had MAJOR issues if you have VESA VGA graphics support on in the kernel.  If you're experienced in kernel building, you might want to make sure you have

Graphic Support -> VESA VGA Graphics Support 

Off.  If you do this, make sure you have the ATI Radeon support on or you won't get any framebuffer at all and you won't be able to see what's going on.  Also make sure you have the I2C bitbanging algorithm on in the kernel.

----------

